# Windows 10 Update hängt bei 23%



## Wambo (30. Juli 2015)

*Windows 10 Update hängt bei 23%*

Hallo,
leider war es mir nicht möglich, meine 8.1 Pro Maschine zu updaten.
Heute bekam ich die Benachrichtigung, dass das Win10 Update fertig ist.
Ich habe das akzeptiert und das System startete neu. Das Update hing dann aber für 2 Stunden bei 26% (Dateien werden kopiert 89%).
Danach war mein System unbrauchbar. Ich habe deshalb nochmals Windows 8.1 Pro installiert, alle Updates drüber, und nochmal das Update angestoßen. Dann hing es bei 23%..
Immer beim Schritt Dateien werden kopiert. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Das gibts doch nicht, dass ich das Ding nicht updaten kann.
Ich würde das System gerne mit dem Image komplett neu aufsetzen, leider geht das ja nicht wegen der Lizenz.

Hat jemand vielliecht eine Idee?
Habe eine Samsung 830 Pro SSD und einen Z77 Chipsatz.

Hier meine Logs:


```
2015-07-3009:31:45,Error                 CONX   WlanOpenHandle failed with error 00000426


2015-07-3009:31:45,Error                 CONX   Failed to initialize wireless class data 80070426


2015-07-3009:31:45,Error                 CONX   Failed to initialize net class data 80070005


2015-07-3009:33:28,Error[SetupHost.exe]ReAgentXMLParser::ParseConfigFile(xml file: C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\SafeOS\ReAgent.xml) returning 0X2
2015-07-3009:33:30,Error                 SP     Using current time asRecoveryTimestamp.
2015-07-3009:33:57,Error[0x08085f] MIG    MigHost:CMigPluginSurrogate::LoadAndRegisterServerInThreadContext:LoadLibraryExW(C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\ReplacementManifests\
Microsoft-Windows-MapsControl-Migration\MapsMigPlugin.dll, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) failed gle=0x7e.[gle=0x0000007e]
2015-07-3009:33:57,Error[0x080863] MIG    MigHost:CMigPluginSurrogate::COMGenericThreadingHostThreadProc:LoadAndRegisterServerInThreadContext() failed hr=0x8007007e.[gle=0x0000007e]
2015-07-3009:33:57,Error[0x08085f] MIG    MigHost:CMigPluginSurrogate::LoadAndRegisterServerInThreadContext:LoadLibraryExW(C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\ReplacementManifests\
Microsoft-Windows-MapsControl-Migration\MapsMigPlugin.dll, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) failed gle=0x7e.[gle=0x0000007e]
2015-07-3009:33:57,Error[0x080863] MIG    MigHost:CMigPluginSurrogate::COMGenericThreadingHostThreadProc:LoadAndRegisterServerInThreadContext() failed hr=0x8007007e.[gle=0x0000007e]
2015-07-3009:34:17,Error[0x0808ff] MIG    COutOfProcPluginFactory::CreateInstance: m_currentHostSurrogate->LoadDllServer(C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\
ReplacementManifests\Microsoft-Windows-MapsControl-Migration\MapsMigPlugin.
dll,{39CC25F3-AF21-4C42-854D-0524249F02CE},0) failed, hr=[0x8007007e].
2015-07-3009:37:00,Error[0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin{526D451C-721A-4b97-AD34-DCE5D8CD22C5}:[shmig]Failed to get preferred homegroup with hr=0x80080005
2015-07-3009:37:01,Error[0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin{ee036dc0-f9b7-4d2d-bb94-3dd3102c5804}: BRIDGEMIG:CBrgUnattend::CollectBridgeSettings failed:0x1,0
2015-07-3009:37:07,Error[0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin{D12A3141-A1FF-4DAD-BF67-1B664DE1CBD6}:WSLicensing:Failed to read machine binding, hr=0x80070002
2015-07-3009:37:07,Error[0x0808fe] MIG    Plugin{D12A3141-A1FF-4DAD-BF67-1B664DE1CBD6}:WSLicensing:Error reading ServerInfo hr=0x80070490
2015-07-3009:37:11,ErrorCSetupAutomation::Resurrect:Filenot found: C:\$Windows.~BT\Sources\Panther\automation.dat[gle=0x00000002]


2015-07-3009:37:11,Error                 SP     CSetupPlatform::ResurrectAutomation:Failed to resurrect automation:0x80070002[gle=0x00000002]2015-07-3009:37:29,Error                 MOUPG  CDlpManager::AsyncSerializeDisable(471):Result=0x80070216
```


----------



## LOGIC (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Update hängt bei 23%*

Hey,

habe gestern von Windows 7 Ultimate auf Windows 10 Pro geupgraded und bei mir hing es ewigkeiten auf 15% bis es dann ewigkeiten auf 16% hing, während mein anderer Rechner mit Windows 8.1 auf Windows 10 Pro später aber dennoch schneller fertig war. 

Lass es einfach laufen auch wenn es den Anschein hat es würde hängen... Auch wenn man es nicht abwarten kann 

EDIT: Letztendlich hat das upgraden den ganzen gestrigen tag beansprucht weil es einfach ewig gedauert hat inkl. Download 

liebe Grüße 

LOGIC


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Update hängt bei 23%*

Bei mir hat es auch mehrere Stunden gedauert. Würde einfach noch warten


----------



## Wambo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Update hängt bei 23%*

Hallo,

wie lange hat es denn bei dir "gehangen"?
Ich habs hald über eine Stunde so gelassen, das System hing wirklich komplett und die LED leuchtete nurnoch dauerhaft.


Gruß


----------



## LOGIC (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Update hängt bei 23%*



Wambo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie lange hat es denn bei dir "gehangen"?
> Ich habs hald über eine Stunde so gelassen, das System hing wirklich komplett und die LED leuchtete nurnoch dauerhaft.
> ...



habe nicht auf die Uhr geschaut, da ich mich anderweitig beschäftigt habe und immer nur ab und zu mal nach beiden Patienten geschaut habe  Aber ich glaube auf meinem Hauptrechner (Win7U) hat es locker ne Stunde gebraucht (Geschätzt)


----------



## Wambo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Update hängt bei 23%*

Na gut, dann lass ich das Update jetzt einfach mal nochmal 2h+ laufen und schaue dann.


----------



## LOGIC (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Update hängt bei 23%*

Du kannst auch auf Nummer sicher gehen und dir das Upgrade heute nochmal Downloaden mit dem Media Creation Tool und dann es nochmal neu testen...kann auch an nem fehlerhaften Download liegen. Und dann wie gesagt einfach laufen lassen. Bei mir hing es im zweiten Schritt (Mittlerer Teil) dann nochmal ewig. Aber ich werde sowieso nochmal Clean Installieren.


----------



## Wambo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Update hängt bei 23%*

Problem solved.
DVD/CD Laufwerk war schuld. SATA Kabel weg und läuft!


----------

